# Parallels Desktop 11 - Windows 10



## Vintsent (31 Août 2015)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je viens tout juste de virtualiser Windows 10 sur Parallels Desktop 11, j'en suis très satisfait mais peu être allez vous pouvoir répondre à quelque une de mes inquiétudes.

1. Tout d'abord, j'aimerais pouvoir faire en sorte que ce que je fais sur Windows n'est aucune répercussion sur mon Mac, exemple : tout mes icônes et image que j'avais sur mon bureau Mac se sont mis sur le bureau Windows lorsque je supprime une image par exemple elle se supprime aussi sur le Mac ... Quelqu'un saurai t-il comment je dois faire pour éviter ce genre de répercussion ?

2. Je ne comprend rien en ce qui concerne la répartition des données sur les Disques Durs ...
Tout d'abord je dois vous dire que je possède un disque dur interne SSD de 128 Go dans mon Mac.
Cependant il faut savoir que je virtualise Windows 10 sur un HDD Externe en USB, mon Mac étant assez puissant je ne sens aucun ralentissement. Cependant là, je cherche juste à comprendre...
J'ai été dans les paramètres du Parallels Desktop, dans le centre de contrôle, puis dans "Materiel" --> "Disque Dur" et j'ai redimensioné la taille de mon disque dur externe, qui par défaut était à 128 Go dans les paramètres, sachant que mon DD externe est d'une taille de 320 Go, je l'ai redimensionné à 280 Go, malgré le message qui me préviens en disant qu'un redimensionnement puisse endommagé le disque etc ...
J'allume donc ma machine virtuel de Windows 10 je vais dans "ce pc" (plus communément appelé "ordinateur" dans les ancienne version de Windows et là... à ma grande surprise, je constate qu'il y a deux disques ...
Disque Local (C de 128 Go
Disque amovible (V 297 Go

Voilà deux questions :
J'ai paramètré mon DD Externe dans les paramètres de parallel desktop à 280 Go, cela ne correspond en aucun cas à 297 Go comme il me l'est indiqué, de quel disque s'agit t-il en réalité ????

Que signifie les 128 Go du disque local C: ?
J'espère qu'il ne va en aucun cas empiéter sur mon disque interne Mac, et qu'il ne s'agit pas non plus de mon DD interne...  je viens vers vous car je ne veux pas faire de fausse manip et m'énerver comme dans le temps sur Windows ... lol

Si quelqu'un peut m'apporter des réponses je suis preneur ...
J'ai grandement besoin d'utiliser ce Windows pour un Logiciel MAO (musique assisté par ordinateur).
Je souhaite juste un Windows qui démarre sur mon DD Externe et qui est vierge rien de plus ... j'ai peu être fait une erreur dans le paramètre de la VM, pourtant je l'ai bien dirigé vers le DD Externe ...

3. En plus que je suis dans "ce pc" : voilà les autre disque amovible que je trouve en plus du 297 Go ...

Tout cela sont presque plein, je n'ai aucune idées de ce que c'est ...
"Photo Library on Mac (W"
"iCloud on Mac (X"
"Home on Mac (Y"
"All files on Max(Z"

Je sais cela fait beaucoup d'information mais toute mes questions sont là...
HELP please 

Merci à toute la communauté d'avance,
Vince



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## brunnno (1 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je pense que le disque "local" est le disque interne. Il est normal que Windows le "voit", ça ne veut pas forcément dire qu'il peut écrire dessus...
Quant à la "séparation" Windows-Mac, il y a une option à cocher dans Parallels, l'as-tu fait ?


----------



## HenryP (1 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Ouvres le centre de contrôle
Clic sur roue dentée
Clic sécurité
Et décocher la case "Isoler Windows de Mac"


----------



## pcnum (2 Octobre 2015)

dans la version 10 j'avais une coche ISOLER pour separer les deux
pour aucun echange de fichier ou dossier ne soit possible


----------



## LOULOU36 (24 Mars 2016)

Bonjour
J'ai un problème de disque sur parallels desktop 11 car il me dit que le disque 0 n'exite pas et quand je vais dans les paramètres de disque parallels le disque sélectionné est celui de mac pas celui windows 7.
Quand je boot avec la touche alt windows démarre correctement donc le probleme vient bien de parallels
SI je change le disque de paralles est ce que cela va régler mon problème ?
Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Mars 2016)

LOULOU36 a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai un problème de disque sur parallels desktop 11 car il me dit que le disque 0 n'exite pas et quand je vais dans les paramètres de disque parallels le disque sélectionné est celui de mac pas celui windows 7.
> Quand je boot avec la touche alt windows démarre correctement donc le probleme vient bien de parallels
> SI je change le disque de paralles est ce que cela va régler mon problème ?
> Merci


Salut

Quand tu sélectionnes ta machine virtuelle, puis la roue dentelé (paramètres) puis matériel/Disque Dur/Source/Partition Bootcamp et là tu sélectionnes la partition "qui va bien".


----------



## LOULOU36 (24 Mars 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Quand tu sélectionnes ta machine virtuelle, puis la roue dentelé (paramètres) puis matériel/Disque Dur/Source/Partition Bootcamp et là tu sélectionnes la partition "qui va bien".



Il faut que j'ouvres parallels et parametres en bas a droite et dans disque dur j'ai actuellement APPLE HDD de sélectionner donc tu me confirmes qu'il faut sélectionner Windows 7-0.hdd comme sur la photo ??

Merci


----------

